# ipod or se 810i???



## dtox (Apr 8, 2007)

ok.. this is a wierd query.. i cant decide whether to buy an ipod 30 gb or se 810i..
 i need a good music player and a phone as well.. i currently own an n-gage qd which is an antique piece now as its no longer available in the market! so wat do u guys say??  shd i spend 11k on ipod and continue wit my ngage qd or shd i get 810i for 13k n screw the pod?? need i remind u tht i am a big music freak!!


----------



## blueshift (Apr 8, 2007)

How can u compre iPod and 810i which is also a mobile?


Buy an iPhone instead.


----------



## dtox (Apr 8, 2007)

thats wat i wanna kno.. do i continue wit my ngage n get a new ipod or shd i get 810i?? coz my primary usage is music.. n i saw in a thread in "fight club" section tht audio quality of both is same.. so if i buy 810i, i get mp3 player as well as a phone.. so is it worth it?? or shd i continue wit my ngage n wait for some better phone to come along and make do with an ipod for now coz my ngage is barely a year old


----------



## 2kewl (Apr 8, 2007)

Weird comparison but I'd say W810i


----------



## K750 (Apr 8, 2007)

Buy w810 with *www.t3.co.uk/__data/assets/image/368786/w800_dock_250.jpg
*mobilementalism.com/imageSnag/859-453bbb7b3a98e.jpg
*www.3g.co.uk/PR/June2006/Portable_Speakers_MPS.jpg
*www.geekblue.net/images/music/SEW800iSpeakerCradle.jpg


----------



## dtox (Apr 8, 2007)

cool post k750!!!  hw much for the above accesories



			
				blueshift said:
			
		

> How can u compre iPod and 810i which is also a mobile?
> 
> 
> Buy an iPhone instead.



iphone is like a year away n waaaaaayyyyyy outta my budget!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 9, 2007)

hmm...
music + camera = Sony W810i


----------



## sagsall4u (Apr 9, 2007)

the quality of music on d SE phone is better than the ipod (tried and tested).
i wud say definitely the SE810i with or without the accessories


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Apr 10, 2007)

iPOD vs W810i.

The price is not comparable.

Not to mention they are in diff. league. My choice buy a W900i.


----------



## desh2s (Apr 10, 2007)

go for ipod...


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 10, 2007)

SE W810i.. why doubt...
With the SE W810i... u get the ipod (ok..ok.. it's a walkman)... a 2megapx digital camera with au5tofocus & macro(and yes... video rec..poor though)... a kool looking phone...
With the ipod.. u get a ipod  Thats all...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 10, 2007)

+1 for w810i. go for it. u wont regret! []


----------



## dtox (Apr 10, 2007)

yup.. u guys hav convinced me.. goin for 810i now.. thanks ppl!!  btw infra_red_dude, tht smiley inside the bracket thing works only in orkut!! he he


----------



## Pathik (Apr 10, 2007)

get the ipod... and keep ur ngage... u ll hav the best of mobile games and music too then..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 10, 2007)

^^^ but surely carrying both wud be cumbersome. consider the advantages: great music player, phone, 2mp cam wid autofocus, fm player... everything in a single package!

@dtox.... 

hehe... yeah buddy.. had an orkut window open by the side!


----------



## sivarap (Apr 10, 2007)

There are great games for 810 also....I'd suggest u go for W830

(How do i add a pic in the post )


----------



## dtox (Apr 10, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> There are great games for 810 also....I'd suggest u go for W830
> 
> (How do i add a pic in the post )



yeah.. but they wont b as good as ngage games.. 810i supports only java games..and i agree wit infra_red_dude bout the bulky nature of ipod n ngage combined.. 810i sounds tempting in that area.. also r their ne new fones comin up that will b as good as or even better than 810i for 14k in the near future?? by near i mean 1-2 months.. coz my ngage resale value is dropping n i need to get rid of it sooner rather than later..

hw much does 830 cost neway?? also for 14k, wil i get a better fone than 810i??



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> get the ipod... and keep ur ngage... u ll hav the best of mobile games and music too then..


 ]


yeah.. but in case u havent heard, ngage games r no more being made.. they r done wit it..  thats one of the reason i want to get rid of it..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 10, 2007)

hmmm... u mite wanna wait for w580i. it shud cost abt 16k. not sure tho. but for 14k, w810i is the best deal, tho its sometime now that the phone's been around.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 10, 2007)

there are 62 original ngage games.. Hav u played all  ?? Btw w810i is out of production now.. Perhaps.. So wait for the w580i.. Its a beauty


----------



## moshel (Apr 10, 2007)

if i were in ur place i wud go for ipod...primary reason the battery......i myself own W550i but dont use it much for music, cos when i do, it eats the battery like hell, and then u never knw when u m8 need the phone the most......and the battery wud run out....this is just my point of view.

thats why i hav separately bought a ipod 1gb solely for music.although the one i got is a "miniature" one....30gb wud be big....so u m8 be in a fix abt how to carry abt both things in this case...think over it...


----------



## dtox (Apr 11, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> there are 62 original ngage games.. Hav u played all  ?? Btw w810i is out of production now.. Perhaps.. So wait for the w580i.. Its a beauty



played most.. dare i say i downloaded them from the net, installed on phone n completed em... i have mostly all the latest ngage games.. u name it!! now i want more!!!!  n i don think 810i is outta production..is it???



			
				moshel said:
			
		

> thats why i hav separately bought a ipod 1gb solely for music.although the one i got is a "miniature" one....30gb wud be big....so u m8 be in a fix abt how to carry abt both things in this case...think over it...



yeah mate..i am thinkin over it.. thts wat tilts the balance towards 810i..


and just outta curiosity, is the audio quality of 550i better than 810i??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 11, 2007)

well if audio's played thru the onboard speakers, then yes. w550i has an edge over w810i (stereo speakers, widening...) but thru the headset, its the same....


----------



## dtox (Apr 11, 2007)

but isint 550i less expensive than 810i?? logically 810i 's audio shd b better.. n wat r ur views on 710i??


----------



## 2kewl (Apr 11, 2007)

dtox said:
			
		

> but isint 550i less expensive than 810i?? logically 810i 's audio shd b better.. n wat r ur views on 710i??



it is bett..Just that W550i is loud. And dont go for W550, its got 256 MB limited memory, Shitty cam.

W810i is better and if you want you can pick a new model in W610i.

It has all the features of 810i + lighter+ Walkman Player 2.0


----------



## dtox (Apr 11, 2007)

2kewl said:
			
		

> it is bett..Just that W550i is loud. And dont go for W550, its got 256 MB limited memory, Shitty cam.
> 
> W810i is better and if you want you can pick a new model in W610i.
> 
> It has all the features of 810i + lighter+ Walkman Player 2.0



hw much is it for?? btw its review at gsmarena arent as good as 810i

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_w610-1845.php

so 810i or 610i?? which has a better sound quality n speaker?


----------



## supernova (Apr 11, 2007)

How bout u save a lotta money  by sticking to ur Ngage and getting ipod shuffle 1 gb... (you'll anyways get default 512 MB of music on 810i)


----------



## dtox (Apr 11, 2007)

@supernova

well.. theres a thought!! nicely put.. oughta think on tht!


----------



## jamyang312 (Apr 11, 2007)

go for the phone,,,,u get speakers tooo along wid f.m.,,,,plus a great camera too,,,its a nice phone,,,howeva,,,for showing off,,,i pod is good,,but then ,,even the SE is good there,,,make sure u buy an external speaker accessory too,,,that will be a good pair,,


----------



## dtox (Apr 11, 2007)

jamyang312 said:
			
		

> go for the phone,,,,u get speakers tooo along wid f.m.,,,,plus a great camera too,,,its a nice phone,,,howeva,,,for showing off,,,i pod is good,,but then ,,even the SE is good there,,,make sure u buy an external speaker accessory too,,,that will be a good pair,,



hw much for the se accessory?? 


will my ngage memory card work in 810i?? its a small memory card 256 mb (ncp)


----------



## Pathik (Apr 11, 2007)

if u get a ipod than it has to be the 2gb nano..


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 11, 2007)

Go for the iPod 30gb and keep your cell for some more time. The 30gb and 80gb has slightly better sound quality than Nano and much better than Shuffle. The Walkman phones sound better to some people but in no way they sound better than the iPod. For a music freak, the iPod is the first preference. Other brands with equally good sound quality are iRiver, Creative and Cowon. If music is first preference, than you should be looking at a dedicated music player and NOT a mobile phone. The only music phone with really good sound quality is N91. If you can stretch your budget for it (Rs. 18.7k), it would be a perfect solution for you. Otherwise buy a separate music player.


----------



## dtox (Apr 11, 2007)

@krazyfrog

r u implying tht n91 sound quality is comparable to ipods if not better??


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 11, 2007)

^^ Exactly! Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## s_aerin (Apr 11, 2007)

get an iPod dude, nothing compares to that.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 11, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> The Walkman phones sound better to some people but in no way they sound better than the iPod.



which ipod? shuffle? if so, then i do not agree. its all upto personal preference. this cannot be generalised. my ears say my w700 sounds better than ipod shuffle (same song, encoded in same format + bitrate). my phone has preset and manual eq, megabass, shuffle, fm, i can view video, passive noise cancellation earbuds (comes bundled), allows me to plugin any headphone/earbuds, allows me to extend the memory upto 4gb (as of now) and the battery actually lasts as much as the ipod shuffle in flight mode (yeah, i've tested it!). i'd say no point in buying ipod shuffle. at least i wudn't! i can't comment on nano or video as i hafnt used them. but for me, my phone sounds better than any ipod shuffle!!! others may be able to help u out regarding the ipod nano and video comparison.



			
				krazyfrog said:
			
		

> The only music phone with really good sound quality is N91.



again, i do not agree! jus coz it has a 4gb hdd + bose bundled headphones do not make it the "only" music phone. it is definitely one of the contenders! i found no difference in quality b/w n91 and w830i in terms of audio o/p. again, i say its all how ur ears respond to the music! hence it varies from person to person!

@dtox
nope u cannot use ur existing memory card in SE phones. SE phones use memory stick standard. the prev. gen. phones used memory stick pro duo. the latest ones use memory stick micro (m2). as of now, it is more expensive than all others and only available upto 1gb.

w550i is cheaper coz if doesn't haf expandable memory (256mb solid state), nly 1.3mp cam widout autofocus, no edge, doesn't come wid bundled speakers.

tho the w810i is ageing, it still is an excellant phone. u can wait for some more time if u wish. many more models (like the w610i, w580 - maybe, w880i) are coming... u may read user reviews for those. can't comment on any as never got a chance to even hold any of the phone in my hand. but the slim phones really catch attention!!

well, i'm very happy wid my phone. customised it to the max, hacking firmware and stuff. but then haf money then buy w810i. give w700i a pass if u can afford to pay more! features where w700 falls behind w810i:
256mb memory, no autofocus, no bundled speakers, no edge.


----------



## dtox (Apr 11, 2007)

once again.. thanks for the info infra_red_dude!! 



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> @dtox
> nope u cannot use ur existing memory card in SE phones. SE phones use memory stick standard. the prev. gen. phones used memory stick pro duo.



but on this site, its states tht 810i supports pro duo..
*www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_w810-1402.php

does tht mean ngage card is compatible??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 11, 2007)

yes sir. thats what i said. the prev gen. of SE phones (k750/w700/w800/w810 etc.) use memory stick pro duo. the newer phones (k790/w580 etC) use M2.

ur ngage uses the MMC standard cards. so they can't be used in SE phones.


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 11, 2007)

infra- no, i wasn't talking about shuffle. Everyone knows its useless and not worth the Apple or iPod tag. I was talking about the 30/80 gb model which has excellent sound quality. And about N91, i'd again say that it really is the only music phone worth considering if you're serious about sound quality. The capacity doesn't matter to me and i really don't think Nokia provides a Bose headphone with it. Being a hardcore music freak, i don't take the sound quality of my devices and speakers lightly. Only after being really impressed i'd recommend something and N91 really did impress me. The sound quality of Walkman phones is really impressive, no doubt. But not more than N91 and no way more than iPod. But as you said, sound quality is very subjective. The idea of good sound differs from person to person. So instead of debating with you as to which sounds better (a never-ending battle no doubt), i'll rather suggest our friend dtox to test the devices himself and choose what sounds best to him.
Btw dtox what you have in your qd is an RS-MMC which is NOT compatible with any SE phone as they use Sony's own Memory Stick media.


----------



## 2kewl (Apr 11, 2007)

dtox said:
			
		

> hw much is it for?? btw its review at gsmarena arent as good as 810i
> 
> *www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_w610-1845.php
> 
> so 810i or 610i?? which has a better sound quality n speaker?



From what I've heard till now, W610 loud speaker is better and quality is as good as 810i if not better.

Here's a review: *www.mobile-review.com/review/sonyericsson-w610-en.shtml

Regarding the price, I think it should be around 15K


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 11, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> i'll rather suggest our friend dtox to test the devices himself and choose what sounds best to him.



rightly said! +1. but hey dtox be sure to use the same format + bitrate while comparing! otherwise the comparison will be useless!


----------



## dtox (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks for the replies guys.. u've all been of great help.. i'll test out the sounds myself..


----------



## Pathik (Apr 12, 2007)

hmmm qd uses mmc or rsmmcs.. Wich wont work in se.. U need mem stick pro duos or m2s..


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 12, 2007)

W810i Rocks!!!!


----------



## dtox (Apr 12, 2007)

well.. i tested se 810i n ipod for sound quality n discovered tht wit meganass turned on, 810i sounds awesome.. better than ipod.. but playin around wit the eq. a bit in ipod, i wz able to achieve almost the same output as 810i.. so hardly ne difference for me n tht department


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 12, 2007)

^^^ ok wid the initial hurdle (sound quality) off the line... its purely ur choice now as to what u wanna buy based on ur budget and features.

good luck!


----------



## dtox (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks a lot everyone!!


----------



## Pathik (Apr 12, 2007)

kya decide kiya???


----------



## dtox (Apr 12, 2007)

well. just to inform everyone, i got a new 810i!!!  n lemme tell u.. its awesome!! sound quality is better than ipod.. but i think thts bcoz se headphones r of better quality.. camera is good.. feels like i got a 512 mb pod!!! thanks for ur help guys.. much much appreciated!!!


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 12, 2007)

no problemo.... enjoi the _real_ experience 
The _walkman_ is in fact the _baap_ of _ipod_s... came first, remember


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 13, 2007)

Thats a great choice i m also planning to buuy W810i

How much it costs?


----------



## Pathik (Apr 13, 2007)

14k...


----------



## dtox (Apr 13, 2007)

actually i got it 9800.. sold my ngage for 3800 which wz deducted from the original price 13.6k of 810i  great deal man!!


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 13, 2007)

Can anyone tell me prize and a gud shop in chennai?


----------



## dtox (Apr 13, 2007)

@piyushgupta

dunno the xact quote in chennai but it shd not b more than 14k.... n its worth every penny..!


----------



## gmanog (Apr 13, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me prize and a gud shop in chennai?


 
you can try in Sri Vasavi Communications. Price will be around 13.6k. you can bargain with them .


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 13, 2007)

^^ I m new to chennai can u tell me where it is 
I m currently at thoraipakkam


----------



## gmanog (Apr 13, 2007)

^^ Sri Vasavi communications branch is there in Velachery, its about four km from your place.


----------



## dtox (Apr 13, 2007)

i shd also mention tht i got 2 small speakers wit the 810i box.. included inside.. sony ericsson ke.. they arent bad either


----------



## sivarap (Apr 13, 2007)

dtox said:
			
		

> actually i got it 9800.. sold my ngage for 3800 which wz deducted from the original price 13.6k of 810i  great deal man!!


Buy a 2gb card also


----------



## Pathik (Apr 13, 2007)

yep... the mps-60 speakers surely rock and are cute too....
we used to play them regularly in our class


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 13, 2007)

HOw much memory card is there with it and how much i have to pay for 2GB


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 13, 2007)

It comes with 512 mb card. 2 gb will come around 1.6k (fake).


----------



## rake (Apr 13, 2007)

> we used to play them regularly in our class



Lolz....what was it, music or lecture? I m also recording class room lectures these days throught my phone.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 13, 2007)

loool... music of course... and during free lectures of course... 
The music simply rocks... a friend even had a iPod deck wit speakers in it...


----------



## dtox (Apr 13, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> yep... the mps-60 speakers surely rock and are cute too....
> we used to play them regularly in our class



that motivates me to go to class now!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 14, 2007)

^^^ 
hehe... see digitians are ready to give freaking ideas and help in everything!!!! serious or mischievious!!! 

@dtox
good bargain sir! great deal! now download some essential software and get to kno more abt ur phone. refer these threads:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54869
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54563
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54672
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52411
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52502
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39610
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50414
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47263
*funisland.110mb.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=149
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44368
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41199
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42022
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37636

there.. lotsa links to keep u busy for sometime!  btw, the posts are cross-models; meaning most of them are not model specific. if they say something for one model of SE phone u can expect it to work on urs! 

haf a good time wid ur cell! 

one more:

*www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=119861


----------



## 2kewl (Apr 14, 2007)

dtox said:
			
		

> well. just to inform everyone, i got a new 810i!!!  n lemme tell u.. its awesome!! sound quality is better than ipod.. but i think thts bcoz se headphones r of better quality.. camera is good.. feels like i got a 512 mb pod!!! thanks for ur help guys.. much much appreciated!!!



Good choice dude!

Post some pis taken from it


----------



## rake (Apr 14, 2007)

Congrets, now keep few things in mind which I guess are already posted in forum few times

1) Download & Use Myphoneexplorer 1.59. The best management app for SE phones, another option is Float's Mobile Agent but I prefer myphoneexplorer

2) Mp3 play louder in volume in W810i, but MP4 gives more "contained" audio means less distortion. To use mp4 audio, use any m4a encoder such as nero encoder (search for this in forum) & use the settings as 128kbps AAC-LC\MP4 Audio with 44.1KHz Sample rate. In my case I use quicktime or Riverpast audio convertar (using quicktime engine)

3) For video, do 2 things. Encode a video like a music video at 196kbps Video bitrate & 64kbps Audio bitrate. Encode it at both 176X144 pixel resolution & 320X240 pixel resolution. Check 2 things, wether it can play 320X240 video at all & wether playing 176X144 Video full screen results in video stretching.

4) You can check this blog to learn how to acess your Yahoo Messenger, Google Talk, Windows live messenger

5) Check this thread about how to get yahoo Mails , GMail & Windows Live Mail on your phone. Which SIM are you using?

6) You must be having Photoshop? Check this thread on How to enhance pics taken from Mobile phones

7) Post some pics & videos taken from it. W810i has high bitrate video encoding & due to inbuilt nVidia engine, it doesn't pixelate that much if moving the camera during video capture.

Some essential apps for all SE phones are as said above, Myphoneexplorer for PC & Opera Mini, YMSG, Talkonaut & Live Messenger.

IM+ is better, but it is paid service. Do not use talkonaut for accesing your Yahoo messenger.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 14, 2007)

^^^ yes saurav, i've posted almost all the links in my prev. post!


----------



## dtox (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks inra_red_dude for the links.. n rake for the info.. .. i m now tryin to flash my firmware.. they say u can put flash menus.. so tryin tht.. wish me luck!! meanwhile chk this out..
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRtzrVT5Xbo


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 14, 2007)

check this link, its for my w700i but find the rite files for w810 and follow the exact procedure!

flash ur phone:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54672

find w810 firmware from se-nse or topsony.

btw, ur phone has inbuilt support for flashlite and flash based themes!


----------



## dtox (Apr 14, 2007)

ok.. this is major.. i screwed up my 810i.. wz tryin to flash my filesystem to unbrand it.. but accidently flashed the main with the fbn file!! now it gives me configuration error contact ur services provider error.. ne ideas??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 14, 2007)

do u haf the .mbn main file? flash it in the main file field. if nothing works out then install the sony ericsson update service and run it (wid active net connection) it'll flash ur phone wid official SE firmware wid the dcu 60 cable. follow the proc on screen. its very simple. it'll restore ur phone to factory settings in minutes!  dun worry, haf an SE and nothing will go wrong wid SEUS. u can always get things back as they were no matter how badly u screw it! 

btw, why do u need to unbrand it? it is already unbranded!!!!!


----------



## dtox (Apr 14, 2007)

are nahi yaar..i have tried wit mbn file.. i wz tryin to put the flash menus.. !! everything is fine.. just tht i cant find custom files for my region!! else everything would have been ok..neway, lets hope u r correct!! Thanks a lot buddy for the quick reply!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 14, 2007)

i can't understand what do u mean by flash menus? flash the firmware wid custom menus? or flashlite based menu icons (flashlite based themes)?

unless u are upgrading or downgrading ur firmware u do not need the customisation files. u only need the virtual main firmware file to (breaker) to be able to access ur phone in far manager. then after u job's done revert back to the orginal main firmware as explained in the article.

anyways, u can never go wrong wid SEUS. it'll set ur phone back to the original state! 

woopsie! sorry missed the youtube link!! ok.. got it.. 

customisation files can be found out at se-nse forums and topsony. register there first...


----------



## dtox (Apr 14, 2007)

dude. .thts where i checked first.. se-nse and topsony didnt have the customised files for my firmware.. i wz upgrading my firmware.. so needed those files.. i just need S_ASIA_LEVAN_RED49 custom files for cda  102474 and SUES didnt work! .. nethin else i cn do? and if i take this to the services will they charge me for it?? coz i bought the phone 2 days ago..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 15, 2007)

not possible man! seus din work??!!!! what error did it give??

well... dun worry. 

worst case scenario:
take it to the service center. tell them u were updating via seus and there was an update failure and now what u haf is this! they'll flash the rite firmware.

but i still doubt! seus is capable of recovering dead phones to life!!! what error message does it give?

ps: had warned ppl in that thread. get the rite files first then start!!!!


----------



## dtox (Apr 15, 2007)

same error.. after i start the phone in start phone, i immediately get an error sayin "configuration error.  contact service provider...".. i need those custom files man.. n everythin will b okay.. coz i upgraded my file system as wel as the firmware.. so those customised files which i put, werent compatible wit my firmware, so phone isint starting... wat sues does is, it upgrades firmware.. not filesystem.. so logically tht cant help..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 15, 2007)

well buddy, the customisation files are downloaded wid the main firmware! which firmware did u upgrade to? and where did u get it from?

the main firmware i downloaded has various customisation built into it. so i can select it from the drop down box in xs++.


----------



## dtox (Apr 15, 2007)

i downloaded W810_R4EA031_MAIN_GENERIC_HN_RED49 as the .mbn file.. for upgrading firmware and W810_R4ED001_FS_S_ASIA_LEVAN_RED49 for upgrading filesystem.. the problem wit upgrading file system is tht it needs new custom packs for recognising itself.. i replaced those custom files wit the wrong ones.. so its giving me problem.. wat ur firmware version?? i mean could u gimme ur firmware details pls.. ?? read more here.. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54527&page=4



> installing a custompack:* Only do THIS if you get the configuration error!*
> /tpa/preset/custom
> Get them from topic: Custpack Library or topsony .
> Use with caution, double-double-check your CDA-string & region!! (must be compatible with your FS & MAIN).
> Custompacks contain files that finalize your fresh filesystem (FS). Customize.xml is editable with notepad.



sadly, i didnt chk cda string.. region is correct.. mine is 102494.. i by mistake put 102555.. but custom packs for 102494 r not available.. u r my last hope b4 i turn to se for solutions!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 15, 2007)

i haf the eu firmware and i use emea6 cust. my cda is 102580. afaik the asia firmware is only for chinese models. well anyways i'll upload my customisation pack. u can try. i'd suggest u get the generic or the matching cust. fs image and flash it!

*rapidshare.com/files/26012311/W700_Carolina_i_CDA102580_103_EMEA_6.rar.html

ok.. one more i cudn't understand was.. why did u update the firmware? u cud only load the breaker from xs++ and start using far manager then revert back.... u haf the restorer for r1b and r4d firmwares too in the plugins/rest folder of far manager!

and what is this???
main: W810_R4E*A031*_MAIN_GENERIC_HN_RED49
and fs: W810_R4E*D001*_FS_S_ASIA_LEVAN_RED49

i hope its a typo!


----------



## dtox (Apr 15, 2007)

operator is cda102494/147, firmware is R4ED001.. n i dont think ur custom. files will work coz ur firmware is completely different.. neways.. again.. thanks for trying.. much appreciated .. wil give the cell to se shop.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 15, 2007)

hey why dun u try flashing wid the america_1 fs image? dun give up so soon man!

hey u can use apac/america1-2/europe1-5. anyone will do. try it (both main and fs)


----------



## dtox (Apr 15, 2007)

u mean to say they will work??? even though my xs++ shows tht mine is a s asian firmware?
  don think it'll work coz my cda number is quite different frm others tht r given.. neway.. will giv it a shot..



nope.. not workin..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 15, 2007)

hey if u flash wid eu firmware u can use the emea6 cust. use the same cust and it'll work. it won't work if the FS and the cust are different. as long as they are same it doesn't matter.

also all the w700/800 i've seen in india are wid the eu main firmware and emea6 cust. dunno how u got wid an asian firmware (mebbe all 810is are like that.. dunn0!)


----------



## dtox (Apr 15, 2007)

hey.. i just found out.. my chip select loader is locked..?? the hell is tht?? have been brute forcing all nite using xs++.. lets see if it gets unlocked.. n where cn i find eu firmware n emea6 cust. to download?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 15, 2007)

when u use SEUS, try selecting us or uk as ur region and try...


----------



## dtox (Apr 15, 2007)

did tht.. stil no go!! i hav screwed it up real bad.. do u kno hw to fillu flash the fone?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 15, 2007)

dtox said:
			
		

> do u kno hw to fillu flash the fone?



plz be more clear!


----------



## dtox (Apr 15, 2007)

lolz!! sorry.. tht wz a typo.. i mean.. hw to FULLY flash the 810i?? coz wat v r doing is simply updating the firmware.. fully flashing wil reinstall everything again on the phone.. i read tht its a sure shot cure for my fone condition.. bu they recommended tht i go to the services centre to do tht.. or they suggested tht i use tools like davinci or sonic from top sony which r paid services, to change my cda number n try wit a different firmware..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 15, 2007)

fully flash is getting the main firmware, filesystem and custiomisation. since u are not able to find customisation for ur phone take it to se service center. actually u cud've modded ur phone widout updating the firmware. u cud've simply used far manager since it had built in support for ur firmware.


----------



## dtox (Apr 15, 2007)

DUDE!! it worked!! i edited the customize.xml file and changed the cad number and region in wordpad n pasted them in the phone!! it WORKED!!!!  thanks for ur help man... u really r a life saver..!! thanks for bearing wit me in this tough time.. ok srry.. tht wz a bit philosophical.. i m sooooo happy!!! thanks a million for ur help!! muxh appreciated.. i owe u one man!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 16, 2007)

dtox said:
			
		

> i owe u one, man!!



wow, so when am i getting a new w810??!!!  anyways, happy to see that u got ur phone back!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 18, 2007)

finally here are the firmware files: main, fs and customization for asian firmware (ur cda):

*www.4shared.com/dir/1987194/e7af16e0/Firmwares.html

cheers


----------



## dtox (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah.. found em on nse forums... thanks neway!!


----------

